# F250 or F350



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, I’m sure this has be discussed before but I can’t find it. 

Looking to upgrade from my 07 F150. I’m getting to the point where I am maxing out the truck for towing and sometimes payload. 


I have a 6x12 tool trailer that’s ~4000lbs that I load lumber and materials into often. I also put the mini skid in the truck and pull the trailer sometimes and would like to do that more. 

I also have a 6x12 dump that I use for moving my mini skid and hauling garbage, dirt, pavers etc. 

For example I have the dump on with the machine, and 30 bags of concrete in the truck tonight. 

My question is will a F250 be a better buy than a F350? There isn’t a lot of difference I can see between them


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

things to consider:

new or used
price
age
miles
engine
transmission
rear end ratio

just not much difference between the two...


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Hey Guys, I’m sure this has be discussed before but I can’t find it.
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my 07 F150. I’m getting to the point where I am maxing out the truck for towing and sometimes payload.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about fords but its usually the brakes and leaf springs. if you are actually maxing out the payload I would go for 350,
Another option is airbags in the rear for just solving squatting since most your weight in the trailer its very well priced for how much they can handle and install is easy. But I don't think this will increase your payload legally speaking. Does keep the rig looking legal haha them RCMP love spotting swatters and scaling them around here.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know about ford, but the only difference between a gm 2500 and 3500 single rear wheel (srw) is one leaf in the rear spring pack.

It doesn't sound like you're any where's close to dual rear wheel (drw) territory, but if you were, they make towing / carrying heavy loads alot more comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

mrcat said:


> I don't know about ford, but the only difference between a gm 2500 and 3500 single rear wheel (srw) is one leaf in the rear spring pack.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you're any where's close to dual rear wheel (drw) territory, but if you were, they make towing / carrying heavy loads alot more comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




On the chevys it is an extra single rear leaf and a stronger rear end as well 

Of coarse it has a higher load rating as well for legal reasons if you hit the scales 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Go with the F350. Gives you a higher GVWR.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> I don't know much about fords but its usually the brakes and leaf springs. if you are actually maxing out the payload I would go for 350,
> Another option is airbags in the rear for just solving squatting since most your weight in the trailer its very well priced for how much they can handle and install is easy. But I don't think this will increase your payload legally speaking. Does keep the rig looking legal haha them RCMP love spotting swatters and scaling them around here.




I put 5000lbs air bags in the truck the first week I owned it. In my opinion you can’t tow with a half ton without them anymore.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Windycity said:


> On the chevys it is an extra single rear leaf and a stronger rear end as well
> 
> Of coarse it has a higher load rating as well for legal reasons if you hit the scales
> 
> ...


I should have clarified, the diesel 2500 and 3500 srw drive train is identical, except for the extra leaf.
I wasn't even thinking about the gas models, silly me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I’ll be buying used so it sounds like which ever one I find for the right price with the setup I need will work and that small difference between the 250 & 350 isn’t going to make a difference for what I’m hauling.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Main difference between f250 and f350 is a 350 has stiffer leaves in the back and 4" blocks instead of 2.5 and a different rear end gear ratio.



https://dustrunnersauto.com/f250-vs-f350/


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I've pulled 14k through muck and not gotten stuck yet with my f250


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Main difference between f250 and f350 is a 350 has stiffer leaves in the back and 4" blocks instead of 2.5 and a different rear end gear ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dustrunnersauto.com/f250-vs-f350/




I think I would put airbags on either one. With a trailer and the mini skid in the bed I think it would be well worth the cost of the airbags again. 

Do the block just make the 350 sit higher than the 350 or do the actual make a difference


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I think I would put airbags on either one. With a trailer and the mini skid in the bed I think it would be well worth the cost of the airbags again.
> 
> Do the block just make the 350 sit higher than the 350 or do the actual make a difference


Sits a tad higher and has a higher payload capacity


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I think I would put airbags on either one. With a trailer and the mini skid in the bed I think it would be well worth the cost of the airbags again.
> 
> Do the block just make the 350 sit higher than the 350 or do the actual make a difference


I think no matter what the rcmp go by what's on the sticker for payload. I thought might be some way to get this change if you upgrade but havnt found much. If you do find a way let me know cause my next truck is a going to be a 1997-2001 ram Cummins

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> I think no matter what the rcmp go by what's on the sticker for payload. I thought might be some way to get this change if you upgrade but havnt found much. If you do find a way let me know cause my next truck is a going to be a 1997-2001 ram Cummins
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nope, gotta change the cab to get the higher rated sticker


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> I think no matter what the rcmp go by what's on the sticker for payload. I thought might be some way to get this change if you upgrade but havnt found much. If you do find a way let me know cause my next truck is a going to be a 1997-2001 ram Cummins
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




What I have found with the airbags is that they don’t increase payload just keep the Rcmp of you as your truck doesn’t look like it has a bunch of weight on it


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> What I have found with the airbags is that they don’t increase payload just keep the Rcmp of you as your truck doesn’t look like it has a bunch of weight on it


I like the air bags to keep the truck riding fairly level , personally I think a truck handles better loaded. 

I like a dually for heavy loads even if a sw will handle it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My brother's new 2012 f250 has been Nick named the super droopy. It has a cap and a 100 gallon fuel tank in it and looks like it has 4k pounds in the bed. Hook a skid loader trailer on it and the tounge drags, front end wonders and you can't stop for crap. It's pretty pathetic. 

He has been eye balling the air bags I have in my 350. Great when I can't avoid a bit too much pin weight. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I finally bought a truck. Found a nearly mind 2010 F250 Lariat that was used only for pulling a travel trailer in the summers. 










Only downside to the truck is the ugly cow catcher. 
Luckily it came with the factory bumper so I can swap it back and sell this one


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

6.4 psd?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 6.4 psd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If so, take it back. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If so, take it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Lol no it’s a 5.4. 

I know much better than to get into one of those money pits.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My 5.4 has been extremely reliable and durable. The downside is the truck is a dog in stop-and-go traffic. But it does write nice on the highway and has more power and higher gears.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice truck. 

I usually like brush guards, but yep, that is one ugly mofo.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Nice truck.
> 
> I usually like brush guards, but yep, that is one ugly mofo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Lol it is. Quality though as it’s a Herd. Worth north of $3000 new. I guess the original owner wrote of his first 2010 f250 by hitting a moose so he bought the strongest bumper he could for the replacement. 


I think it partially why I got a good deal on the truck. Most people looked at the bumper and said pass.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Well I finally bought a truck. Found a nearly mind 2010 F250 Lariat that was used only for pulling a travel trailer in the summers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it on. Hit a deer and it'll cost you 8 to 10k

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm really not a fan of the over sized metal bumpers. The main reason, they kill people on impact. Cars n trucks are made to crush and write off for a reason. 
Didn't think much of it until I drove by a dead body on the highway. The car didnt stand a chance... the trucks was jacked up 3 feet off the ground with a front end of tank.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

It would make more sense if I was further north and drove a lot of highways but over than vacations I stay in town with 2or three trips to Calgary a month and that’s only 15min down the highway. 

It’s for sale if anyone wants it retails new at $3000


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> It would make more sense if I was further north and drove a lot of highways but over than vacations I stay in town with 2or three trips to Calgary a month and that’s only 15min down the highway.
> 
> It’s for sale if anyone wants it retails new at $3000


your front shocks and ball joints will like the removal. Might get an inch of lift lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> your front shocks and ball joints will like the removal. Might get an inch of lift lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




He probably needs new shocks


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> your front shocks and ball joints will like the removal. Might get an inch of lift lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




It’s all aluminum only 100lbs


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It doesn't look very good, in my opinion. 
The advantage I see is when you hit a deer, you can keep driving the truck. The local Sheriff's department has them on all cars. One year they hit 6 deer. This way, they can keep driving the car, because of the lack of damage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> I'm really not a fan of the over sized metal bumpers. The main reason, they kill people on impact. Cars n trucks are made to crush and write off for a reason.
> Didn't think much of it until I drove by a dead body on the highway. The car didnt stand a chance... the trucks was jacked up 3 feet off the ground with a front end of tank.
> 
> 
> ...


So don't drive a car. 

Better ban semis, dump trucks, concrete trucks, etc. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So don't drive a car.
> 
> Better ban semis, dump trucks, concrete trucks, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Snow plows especially.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Got the new back rack on tonight 










Got a really good deal on the rear bar also. Nice to keep the weight of the tailgate and be able to open the gate with a ladder on. 










Next project if the weather hold is to take the bumper off.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want a headache rack for my truck. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I want a headache rack for my truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




This one cost me $500 Canuck bucks and took me and a buddy 45 mins to install. Nice not needing to drill anything into the truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This one cost me $500 Canuck bucks and took me and a buddy 45 mins to install. Nice not needing to drill anything into the truck.


I just want one for my 100 gallon fuel tank to sit up against. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just want one for my 100 gallon fuel tank to sit up against.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 But I also want it to be aluminum or white. I am picky. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This one cost me $500 Canuck bucks and took me and a buddy 45 mins to install. Nice not needing to drill anything into the truck.




I have a backrack on my truck as well since 2009, great quality and the powercoat still looks good after all these years. I am getting another one for my new silverado as well. 

I am also going to get the siderails as well for it and that rear ladder bar is slick to keep the ladder off the tailgate but i dont think it will work with the siderails so i might have to weld something up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

